#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Fluor design practice or standard (request)

## chemengshan

Hi valuable members, can someone share the process design practice or standard from Fluor Daniel? Thanks in advance.



Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk 4 BetaSee More: Fluor design practice or standard (request)

----------


## tessios

me need it too

----------


## hswang2

me too, thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Fluor.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sa12345

Thank you

----------


## xud9999

thank you

----------


## Sufia

thanks

----------


## padua

Achmad,

Thank you.

----------


## shekhar sahu

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## aidini

Dear Achmad

Could you please share Fluor design practice again ?

----------


## aidini

Dear Achmad

Could you please share Fluor design practice again ?

----------


## maxky

please share again

----------


## mavilla10

Thanks for share this valuable information

See More: Fluor design practice or standard (request)

----------


## amshah

Dear link is working.............

----------


## selmagis

...............................

----------


## jhon.paki

Can you please upload flour design practices for Instrumentation. 

Thanks,
JP

----------


## iancujianu6

Many thanks for this valuable post!

----------


## prakashmukho

I can Share shell 
STD 2012.

----------


## aidini

> I can Share shell 
> STD 2012.



IS it earlier than DEP 34?

----------


## aidini

> I can Share shell 
> STD 2012.



IS it earlier than DEP 34?

----------


## mohtashami

Thanks a lot

----------


## processpipingdesign

thank you

----------


## chemengshan

Achmad, thanks a lot.

----------


## khalid655

Please share shell DEP 36

----------


## bharathanin

The link is working friend

See More: Fluor design practice or standard (request)

----------


## OOabcOO

thank you

----------


## Snowflutter

When I downloading, the link of file will be disable to use? So I can not download . Can you share it on other file storage.

----------


## martin ruben

Friends:
Could anybody uplaod again?
Thank You

----------


## hamid1469

Could anybody uplaod again?
Thank You

----------


## potatoteddy

can someone upload again? thanks!

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please reupload at 4shared or ibrahimabdunnazr@yahoo.com

----------


## potatoteddy

please upload again, thanks

----------


## technicaldreamer

Please upload it again. Thanks

----------


## 008348

Please upload it again. Thanks

----------


## soloweber

Please upload again

----------


## martin ruben

Could upload again?
Thank you

----------


## Mechen

I fail download from your link, Could you sent to me (mechen002991@gmail.com). Thank at advance

See More: Fluor design practice or standard (request)

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Enjoy
Link 1* 10 files (31.1 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Link 2* 3 files (24 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khalid655

thank you

----------


## Mechen

thank my frient

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please Please Share again

----------


## techwarrior08

Dear All* 

Thank you for your valuable post.
The design practice refers to process aspect.
Is it possible to share the design practice related to mechanical design of static equipments.

Thanks in advance

----------


## mcburns

Thank a lot indeed

----------


## martin ruben

Thanks for these files.
Could you upload "Fluor Practice" regarding to foundations for mechanical equipment like pumps * compressor & pressure vessels (number 670 215 1222)?

Thanks again

----------


## mekkisam

Salam*
Can some one reload the file*
Thanks

----------


## engineer4207

thanks!

----------


## eduardix

Thank you  :Smile:

----------

